

Google Gulp - db42
http://www.google.com/googlegulp/

======
ojbyrne
Ah, it's that day again. When I take a holiday from the internet.

------
jrockway
OK, this is 5 years old and I hate the spam that April Fools Day generates on
social news sites. Flagged.

------
Khao
Is this for tomorrow's April Fool or is it old and I just never saw it before?

~~~
nbpoole
Old: [http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2006/03/google-april-
fools-...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2006/03/google-april-fools-
day-2005-google.html)

